# ?????? question about processor ????????



## std (Oct 13, 2010)

hi everyone--

i have to choose a processor and explain it in a presentation --- so any suggestions???

and which sites would help me, thanks all


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 13, 2010)

I did 6 years of homework. I'm done with that.


----------



## LMAO (Oct 13, 2010)

std said:


> hi everyone--i have to choose a processor and explain it in a presentation --- so any suggestions???
> 
> and which sites would help me, thanks all


A micro-processor? or a CPU?


----------



## std (Oct 14, 2010)

LMAO said:


> std said:
> 
> 
> > hi everyone--i have to choose a processor and explain it in a presentation --- so any suggestions???
> ...



thx for the reply, actually i don't know the difference between them but the instructor told us as core 2 duo, so could you help me please


----------



## LMAO (Oct 14, 2010)

std said:


> LMAO said:
> 
> 
> > std said:
> ...


it is a CPU, they are the ones used in your PC or Mac. micro-processors are cheaper more compact processors used for specific applications like robots.

You can Google "Intel Core Duo"; Wikipedia has good a description.


----------



## std (Oct 14, 2010)

LMAO said:


> std said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO said:
> ...



do u know other types than core2 duo that can be easy to describe - i heard AMD is a new one but i didnt find much info about it , so which type u think is good - if u have suggestions other than these two can u help me. if also you could mention me what main points must be included..THANKs for the replies


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2010)

Man, no wonder they say good engineers are hard to find these days...


----------



## willsee (Oct 14, 2010)

core4 quad

four times as good


----------



## std (Oct 14, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> core4 quadfour times as good



thx for sharing


----------



## LMAO (Oct 14, 2010)

You can also do PS3 processor; it has 8 concurrent processors; that's some ridiculous performance!


----------



## std (Oct 14, 2010)

LMAO said:


> You can also do PS3 processor; it has 8 concurrent processors; that's some ridiculous performance!



thank you so much you are so helpful


----------



## cableguy (Oct 14, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> core4 quadfour times as good


Must be new math? Core 2 x 4 times as good = Core 8 according to old math. 

Give me a Core Pi for the desktop and a Core Sqrt(3) for a laptop.

I've been working just too many 3 phase motor problems...


----------



## LMAO (Oct 14, 2010)

cableguy said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > core4 quadfour times as good
> ...


connect three cores in delta and you got yourself core 3^.5!!!

:laugh:


----------

